

Memory and Creativity (1996) - danhak
http://www.arts.cornell.edu/newsletr/fall96/ambegao.htm

======
danhak
A more well-formatted PDF version, for those who'd like to click through:
[http://www.physics.cornell.edu/wp-
content/uploads/unedited-t...](http://www.physics.cornell.edu/wp-
content/uploads/unedited-typescript.pdf)

